# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Captain Daves Survival Guide

## Johnny Appleseed

I did a search for this here and came up empty so if its been posted before...sorry... but some good info here I thought.

http://cdtactical.com/survival-guide/

----------

